# Overseas Models Repair Manual Links



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sadly these don't appear to apply to either Cruze, JG or JH, as sold in Oz.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

grs1961 said:


> Sadly these don't appear to apply to either Cruze, JG or JH, as sold in Oz.


That was the description given at the website. Can you tell what they are for then?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

The "Holden Cruze JG JH J300" link ends up with a 2013 Chevrolet Cruze manual.

I don't read Cyrillic, but the wiring diagram looks more like it might a block diagram for the ECU/BCM, it's only two 
pages.

The "Non US Gen 1" link might be for some non-US Cruzen, but I could not tell if it applied to the JH Cruze. It definitely does not apply to the JG.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Daewoo Lancetti online manual


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> Daewoo Lancetti online manual


Hmm, from what I recall - and I may be wrong - some bits from the Nubira were used in the Premiere Lacetti - which is the Generation 0 Cruze, sold in Asia/Oceania/Europe/Africa with a 1.8l NA and 2.0l TD - but it's not the same car.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

grs1961 said:


> Hmm, from what I recall - and I may be wrong - some bits from the Nubira were used in the Premiere Lacetti - which is the Generation 0 Cruze, sold in Asia/Oceania/Europe/Africa with a 1.8l NA and 2.0l TD - but it's not the same car.


That is how it was labeled when I found it. What should I change it to?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, I scanned it, and it doesn't look like much applies to my 2009 Korean-built Cruze - big miss is the absence of the diesel engine.

I'd mark it as, "May apply to some Cruze, but do check first".


----------

